# Betta Plush



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Betta plush that I made^_^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> Cute!


Thanks^_^ I made him for someone I hope they will like him


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure they'll love it! It's cute.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Zebra and Goldfish*

I made a Goldfish and Zebra just for fun I enjoy making soft toys:-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

that little Zebra is SQUEE!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks, I had some stripey material over, what could I do with it except make a little zebra ;-)


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

Those are so precious! I love the zebra!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

_I love your plushies Indigo Betta  they are very cute!_


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank You!!:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

My Crowntail and Plakat plushies


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

some of my random plushies


----------



## ⨂ faith_the_betta ⨂ (Oct 5, 2021)

Indigo Betta said:


> Betta plush that I made^_^


sooo cute


----------



## ⨂ faith_the_betta ⨂ (Oct 5, 2021)

Indigo Betta said:


> Betta plush that I made^_^


----------

